# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How to say I'm sorry I cannot visit you, but I send my...

## Cheerful

hello everyone,
How do I say, 
I'm sorry I cannot visit you, but I send my best wishes for a quick recovery;............ in Russian of course.
Спасибо   ::

----------


## begemot

К сожалению, я не могу посетить вас, но желаю вам быстрое выздоровление. 
Wait for a native speaker to check this.  If you have a more informal relationship with the person, use the ты forms.

----------


## Victor

> hello everyone,
> How do I say, 
> I'm sorry I cannot visit you, but I send my best wishes for a quick recovery;............ in Russian of course.
> Спасибо

 К сожалению я не могу вас навестить, но тем не менее желаю вам скорейшего выздоровления

----------


## Muratov

It will be: Извините, но я не могу навестить вас/ тебя, но желаю вам скорейшего выздоровления.

----------


## Andrew_Isaev

If you'd like to write informal to your close friend, next sentences will be preferable: 
"Извини, что не могу навестить тебя. Желаю тебе скорейшего выздоровления." 
"Мне очень жаль, что я не могу навестить тебя. Желаю тебе скорейшего выздоровления." 
======== 
About previous versions: 
"К сожалению, я не могу посетить вас, но желаю вам быстрое выздоровление". "Посетить" - too official, like a "посетить ресторан". "Быстрое выздоровление" - is not normally used, but "желаю быстрой поправки" will be ok.

----------

